# Cute, easy small dog coat pattern (free k)



## TXtransplant (May 23, 2013)

http://www.knitandbake.com/2012/01/21/linus-sweater-easy-dog-sweater-knitting-pattern/


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Darling sweater and puppy


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful dog and sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is a nice pattern, thanks for posting.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for cute pattern. My sister's dog is just 5 lbs and I think he needs a sweater.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you. Looks suitable for my dachsie if I make it a fraction longer.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cute, thank you!


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Your puppy is adorable.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute to both thank you happy holidays to you


----------



## TXtransplant (May 23, 2013)

You are all welcome. The puppy is not mine though. It's from the website to feature the sweater. This is my little girl...waiting for her sweater :wink:


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

TXtransplant said:


> You are all welcome. The puppy is not mine though. It's from the website to feature the sweater. This is my little girl...waiting for her sweater :wink:


What a pretty little girl. I'm sure she will love her sweater. 
Thanks for the link.


----------

